
Epic books you may finally have time to read now - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/10/entertainment/epic-books-coronavirus-reading/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Posted mainly to say, FFS: Stephenson, _Baroque Cycle_

Plowed through the whole thing on a 4” iPhone, which got a chuckle from Neal
himself at Kepler’s a while back. The trick is to shut off the progress
display and just let it roll like a river. 3000 easy pages plus another 1000
for _Cryptonomicon_.

eta: Right, probably more like 30,000 on that postage stamp.

